# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  LIMNOS

## britzili

Zahle Grozgig fr Materialmitnahme nach LIMNOS!

Hallo, wer von Euch schon immer mal Neugierig war, nach Limnos (Keros Bay) zu kommen hier 2 gute Grnde:

- wer mit Bus oder WoMo unterwegs ist und noch Platz htte fr 1-2 (kleine Freestyle-)Boards und ein paar Riggs; Kindersegel und Freeks kleiner 5,2) bekme von mir VB 500 dafr.

- wir waren bereits 2 mal dort und letztes Jahr hatten wir 15 von 18 Tagen Gleitwind! (zumindest bis 3 nachmittags, danach wird es meist weniger) - und die Keros Bucht ist wirklich toll: Null Steine (Seegras am Ufer ist der einzige Nachteil) Wasser paddelwarm, Windrichtung ideal, der Wellenabschnitt hat zwar keine Monsterwellen, ist aber fr Welleneinsteiger ideal: Man kann meist von Stehbereich zu Stehbereich fahren.
Regen meist gar nicht, trocken warmes Klima, Essengehen und einkaufen echt gnstig.

Reiszeitraum ist 17.07. bis 12.08.2021 (sollte ungefhr, aber auch +/- ein paar Tage passen.
Wir Fliegen, und die Flieger Athen-Limnos sind klein und nehmen nur Kleiner 2m Teile mit. Wir wohnen im Saarland, wrden aber auch die Sachen bringen, je nach Wohnort.

Na, wie siehts aus
Leander und Claudia

----------

